# Stylish Text generator



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 25, 2007)

I want a text generator but the result should not be in image as i want to write in orkut


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 26, 2007)

either search in google ;*www.google.co.in/search?q=image+to...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

lots of topics are in this forum


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 26, 2007)

Its called ASCII Art and Google it to find tons of samples and softwares


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2007)

wat u r basically looking 4 is an *ASCII Art Generator*

use these and impress d chics with *ASCII roses*


----------

